# [SOLVED] BSOD: Windows 7 won't Boot



## cr0z3r (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello,
some of you might know me from this thread. In short, what happened is, that I bought new RAM for my computer which was faulty. As you can read there, I got a BSOD only the first time I started my PC each morning.

After 2 weeks of knowing that the RAM was faulty, I knew I had to change it. Due to some personal issues, I was not at home and couldn't do the warranty-change. Then, about 5 days ago, I tried to start my PC (still with the faulty RAM) one last time - I am not sure why - before I went to the seller to change them for the *2x2GB Kingston KHX8500D2K2 DDR2 1066MHz HyperX* I have now, and I got that problem: BSOD everytime Windows 7 (x64) was loading [cannot acces Windows login-screen]. This problem is still the case, even now, with the new RAM. 
At the time, I thought so much time with the faulty RAM was causing that problem, but now that I've inserted new RAM and the problem is the same, RAM shouldn't be the issue.

*My PC SPECS:*
Mobo: Gigabyte P35C-DS3R rev2.0
Windows edition: Windows 7 (x64) Ultimate 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 2.4 GHz
RAM Memory: 2x2GB = 4GB DDR2 1066MHz Kingston HyperX
HDD SAMSUNG HD103UJ, 1TB, SATA2, 32mb Buffer
*Notable things:*
-My mobo's BIOS only detects 800MHz of my RAM.
-My HDD sounds with a very neat, sharp and high 'biip' everytime I start my PC. _*Tried to run HDDiagnostic as advised by usasma, but I got this._
*The BSOD's ***STOP:*
0x000000F4 (0x00..3, 0x0FFFFFA80053ABB30, 0xFFFFFA80053ABE10, 0xFFFFF80002BC3240)

I do not think it is my HDD because It worked perfectly before. When I changed it (about 2 months ago) until 5 days ago - so why should it be the HDD? Anyway, I would really appreciate all of your support and suggestions.

Thank you very, very much.
Once again,
Chris


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: Windows 7 won't Boot*



cr0z3r said:


> *The BSOD's ***STOP:*
> 0x000000F4 (0x00..3, 0x0FFFFFA80053ABB30, 0xFFFFFA80053ABE10, 0xFFFFF80002BC3240)


Hi Chris. . .

Bugcheck *0xf4 (0x3,,,)* = critical object termination - a process critical to Windows was suddenly terminated

Boot up with your Windows 7 DVD into Recovery and try the system repair option.

Given the problems w/ old RAM, it is likely the installation of Windows 7 was corrupted in some manner. If not already done, you should consider re-installing the OS.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cr0z3r (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: BSOD: Windows 7 won't Boot*

UPDATE:
I had 2x2GB RAM installed in my PC. I took 1 stick away, left one inside but changed it to a random slot.
I tried to run a system repair with my Windows 7 with no success, although when the PC restarted and Windows was loading, the HDD "repairer"-DOS-looking screen appeared. It detected a few corrupt files and when it finished repairing my HDD I recieved a brand-new BSOD; this time with new information:

*STOP: c000007b {Bad Image}
C:\Windows\system32\sxs.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor for support.*

EDIT:
_Hey, I just read what you said and together with what came up now.. It makes sense, doesn't it? Windows 7 has some file corruption -> New installation.._


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: Windows 7 won't Boot*

Hi - 

Yes. . . I was referring to the fact that the OS was installed with the BAD RAM and that the bad RAM may have resulted in a corrupted installation.

Put both new sticks back in and re-install Windows 7.

If you are installing a retail version of Windows 7, use KillDisk 1st to wipe the hard drive.
KillDisk - http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Make bootable KillDisk ISO CD w/ ImgBurn -
ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

If you believe HDD to be an issue, run Hard Drive diagnostics - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f234/hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-302602.html

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## cr0z3r (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: BSOD: Windows 7 won't Boot*

Hey,
I know what you mean. Regarding KillDisk, I do not want to loose my second partition, does KillDisk allow me to choose between partitions? Obviously, the one I'd like to wipe is C:, with Windows and programs in it. I read its features and it confirms that it recognizes a HDD's partitions - I still prefer asking this directly to you.

By the way, when I usually re-installed my Windows 7 I just booted from my Win 7 CD and it allowed (at the installation process) to wipe the C: partition - more precisely, to wipe the old Windows and format it.

Thank you once again.
Chris


----------



## cr0z3r (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: BSOD: Windows 7 won't Boot*

UPDATE: Sorry, misunderstood what you meant under wiping the HDD first - before installing Windows 7. As I booted KillDisk and saw the Wipe option, I read it said 'Wipe all free (unused) space in the selected drive' ..

Anyway, it's being done and as soon as it finishes I'll reinstall my OS.
Thank you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: Windows 7 won't Boot*

Good Luck, Chris.

Please let us know how you make out.

jcgriff2
.


----------



## cr0z3r (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: BSOD: Windows 7 won't Boot*

It worked well.
I wiped my HDD and re-installed 7.

I am working on a 'private' issue with the seller now, which involves him selling me a Kingston KHX8500D2K2/4G which should run at 1066MHz (even kingston.com says that) but my BIOS does not recognize it - thus, I'd have to overclock it and when I did, my system crashed; probably will get another RAM which has native 1066MHz bus.)

Thank you for everything.
Chris


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: Windows 7 won't Boot*

You're welcome, Chris.

Best of luck to you.

JC

.


----------

